# Livejournal



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone want to share their livejournal?

Mine is http://www.livejournal.com/users/poniesinthedark/


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah. Here's mine: http://www.livejournal.com/users/ass_of_balaam/


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

you're funny, Sunil:
"Yeah, I keep telling people licking my teeth is fun, but for some reason they wont do it."

great stuff.


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/users/o12o/
I've had it a while but just thought to update.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

This is mine. http://www.livejournal.com/users/dazed_girl/ I put a lot of crap in there. Feel free to add me though, as no one reads my journal.


----------



## juliet21 (Mar 4, 2004)

my username is wishnstar


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

hah. thanks


----------



## Chaotic Clessy (Dec 25, 2003)

http://www.livejournal.com/users/animate_machina/

Lately however, I haven't really posted anything of real worth. That should come pretty soon, as it hasn't happened for almost a month now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's mine: http://www.livejournal.com/users/sleater_kittie/

Update it all the time but it's not too exciting or anything


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool.

Mine is http://www.livejournal.com/~auroraslove


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

I just signed up, add me people 

http://www.livejournal.com/users/ouishk/


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I made one out of curiousity; I always hear so much about "Eljay". Don't know how much I'll get around to actually posting though, but here it is! I'll add you guys.

http://www.livejournal.com/users/grab_that_gun/


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

http://Livejournal.com/~Babyyumy

Nufin really there.. :}


----------



## Oro (Jul 16, 2004)

Please add me! I need more friends.

http://www.livejournal.com/users/oceanmyth


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm so excited to see this thread! I'm infinite_time on lj as well 

http://www.livejournal.com/userinfo.bml ... inite_time


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have an LJ: http://russophile1977.livejournal.com


----------



## deadlockedstoic (Dec 5, 2005)

http://deadlockedstoic.livejournal.com/
I started it awhile ago but I started to slack off. I'm startin it up again. 
Check me out. I guess. If you want too. It's not very upbeat at least not right now.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://biramous.livejournal.com/

I don't always update on a regular basis, so sometimes it'll be really slow and then three new entries in two days.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.livejournal.com/~one_man_riot


----------

